# Was just attacked at the dog park (of course)



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

I took Wolf to the dog park just a little bit ago. There weren't many people there so I thought it'd be good. He made a husky-shepherd mix friend. I've never seen one of those in person before-what a beautiful, nice dog! Well a pitbull came along and started getting aggressive with both of them. Me and Wolf tried to leave and walk away. The dog kept going after Wolf. Wolf is only 10 months old and doesn't fit back (yet) when he gets nipped at, he just walks away. The pit kept coming and we tried to walk faster. The pit went to lundge at my dog, I shoved Wolf out of the way. The pit then came after me, jumped at me, knocked me ont he ground and trying to eat my face. Wolf ripped the pit off me and they were tumbling. I shoved the pit HARD away from Wolf, it fell, I grabbed Wolf and started hustling for the exit. This whole time I'ms SCREAMING "GET YOUR DOG!! GET YOUR edit DOG!!!!" the owner did NOTHING. The pit went for ME again, knocked me back on the ground, had my hoodie sleeve in his mouth (thank God it wasn't my arm) and I was punching the edit out of this thing. It was NOT stopping. I could feel my dog trying to get the dog from behind but I kept kicking him away because I didn't want him to get hurt-and we all know the shepherd would get blamed if the cops came. This lasted way too long for me-the owner did nothing. Finally the husky-shepherd owner saw what was happening, ran over, grabbed the pit HARD by its neck and dragged it away, giving it to the owner. The owner didn't leash the dog, didn't apologize, nothing. He just said in a nice calm tone to his dog "that wasn't very nice, sheeba." I was still sitting on the ground in shock, Wolf ran to me and was kissing me all over. I busted out into tears. He's ok-only a few scratches, no real punctures. He's dirty from the pitbull slober and dirt. I have the pitbulls slober ALL OVER me too. I should've flipped out on the guy and called the cops but I was just crying my eyes out, and I was just thankful Wolf was ok. I've never ever been in a fist fight with anyone or anything before, I've never even hit anyone/anything before. That was the scariest thing to ever happen to me before. We're home now so I'm going to give him a bath.


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

Omg. I would have been pissed. I would have called the cops (After calming down, of course..) and taken a picture of the guy and the dog.

Ugh. Why do people have to be stupid?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you call AC or the police? Did you get UTD shot records from the owner? Did you report this to the owners of the dog park (or is it a public owned park)?


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

it's a public park. here there's nothing the cops can do other then ask the guy to leave the park, unless i plan on pressing charges. the owner did say he was utd on shots.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

As much as I'm not a fan of these threads because all they do is start dog park bashing (notice how no one ever writes about their great experiences at dog parks), you should've called the police. There is nothing the police can do if a dog attacks another dog, not if a dog attacks a human being. Interesting that people just let these things go...also you've been attacked at this park before, so why keep coming back?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

With all that going on, I am surprised that neither you nor your dog was bitten. Are you sure the dog was attacking or just wanted to play with your dog, and then you. 

I know that sounds unsympathetic. I really think the pit owner should have collected his dog before you were so harrassed. If you have any dog, and someone is uncomfortable with it around them or their dog, we should make it impossible for the dog to contact the other dog or person. That is just common courtesy. 

Sometimes our actions can escalate a situation. But we do need to protect our dogs, especially puppies. 

It sounds like a pretty harrowing experience.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

selzer-the dog definitely was NOT playing he wasn't just barking or growling in a playful way-it was the nasty stereotypical junk yard kind of way .


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

martem-
it's the only place my dog can go in this area and get socialized with other dogs. we live in such a rural area, i don't even have mail courier service. i have to have a po box. if i know a trouble maker goes at saturday around 4, i won't go then. i go at different times. we've been doing good with early afternoon on fridays, it's not crowded and it's usually the same group of friendly dogs in this one area. it's massive so if people know that their dog doesnt like another, you could be on one side and never see the other and you kind of stay away from eachother. and maybe it's cause i'm young and dumb, but all i wanted to do was get my dog out of there and go home before something else happened. in nj the police won't do anything unless you're going to press charges. they only ask the owner and dog to leave. since there wasn't a physical bite on ME-it was my hoodie-they wouldn't have done anything.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

kinda sounds like the pit might have been playing and scared you guys? I am not sure wasn't there but how could the husky owner just go and grab a aggressive human attacking pitbull by the collar and give it the owner ? If it was attacking you it would have attacked someone who just takes it by the collar and gives it to the owner. Pit might have just been acting like a goof and put u in a panic. When you started kicking it and hitting it then the pit might have tried to put you in your place or something. JMHO not saying that the pit was right it should not have bothered u guys.


You dont need to go to public areas to socialize with other dogs you walking past them on the street with your leash is enough if you make a friend like you did with the husky you can make plans like invite the husky out to an isolated area where you live. Letting your dog go specially when it is just a baby in a park where there are lose dogs pitbulls or WORSE small dogs that your dog can hurt is just a bad idea. 

A real dog attack by a powerful breed like a pitbull is a dangerous situation they can kill a person people would have taken this much more serious. 

U can make all kinds of friends on the street or petsmart in a controlled area thats enough socialize then u can meet up in isolated areas for controlled play where annoying small breeds or other dogs that dont play well wont bug u.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

he didnt grab the collar, he had both hands aroung the neck...hard to describe...like a choking way.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm also surprised you weren't bitten. I would have taken a picture of the guy and his dog and his car and put posters all over that park every day. After I called the cops and animal control. Glad you're both ok


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

This is why there are so many things that happen at dog parks. I wish you had called the police. Even if the dog didn't leave marks, the dog GRABBED you in a THREATENING manner, which means that the dog attacked you. Just because there isn't a mark, doesn't mean it wasn't an attack. You don't need to have puncture wounds or scratches on you to show that the dog attacked you.

This guy will be back and maybe someone will get seriously injured. ALWAYS call the police and demand a report be filed, even if you don't press charges. The next time they come out for the same dog, that will establish a pattern. 

Glad you are alright and your dog didn't get seriously injured.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I drive into town to walk my dogs on the sidewalk. I do not do dog parks. Not my thing. I socialize my dogs to other dogs in dog classes. No this is not a free-for-all play time, just me working with my dogs around other people working with their dogs. No dog-dog contact most of the time.

If you have had other problems at the dog-park, then for the sake of your puppy, don't go there. Socialization experiences are really good when they are positive. When they are not positive, they can bite you in the butt. It sounds like the dog park is a bit rough for you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Chance&Reno said:


> This is why there are so many things that happen at dog parks. I wish you had called the police. Even if the dog didn't leave marks, the dog GRABBED you in a THREATENING manner, which means that the dog attacked you. Just because there isn't a mark, doesn't mean it wasn't an attack. You don't need to have puncture wounds or scratches on you to show that the dog attacked you.
> 
> This guy will be back and maybe someone will get seriously injured. ALWAYS call the police and demand a report be filed, even if you don't press charges. The next time they come out for the same dog, that will establish a pattern.
> 
> Glad you are alright and your dog didn't get seriously injured.


If you are walking your GSD puppy down the street and there is a woman with a Yorkie standing in front of her house watching you. She let's you get almost leash length away and then starts yelling about your dog being vicious, backs up, trips, and loses control of her Yorkie. While you are trying to grab the Yorkie's leash so it does not get run over by a car, your pup sniffs at the screaming woman laying on the ground. 

Should she call the cops on you?

If the pit bull was intent on biting dog or person, it would have. That does not exonerate the owner of the pit bull. But no human or dog was bitten, even though there was ample opportunity. If the OP was injured when she was knocked down by the dog, then she should file a report. Without an injury, though, giving the dog a mark against him, can be damning for the dog.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

selzer said:


> If you are walking your GSD puppy down the street and there is a woman with a Yorkie standing in front of her house watching you. She let's you get almost leash length away and then starts yelling about your dog being vicious, backs up, trips, and loses control of her Yorkie. While you are trying to grab the Yorkie's leash so it does not get run over by a car, your pup sniffs at the screaming woman laying on the ground.
> 
> Should she call the cops on you?


What the heck are you talking about?

THIS DOG WENT AFTER HER and was grabbing her sweatshirt trying to bite her, how is THAT statement even close to being the same thing??? Did you even read what the OP actually wrote??




> The pit then came after me, jumped at me, knocked me ont he ground and trying to eat my face. Wolf ripped the pit off me and they were tumbling. I shoved the pit HARD away from Wolf, it fell, I grabbed Wolf and started hustling for the exit. This whole time I'ms SCREAMING "GET YOUR DOG!! GET YOUR F***ING DOG!!!!" the owner did NOTHING. The pit went for ME again, knocked me back on the ground, had my hoodie sleeve in his mouth (thank God it wasn't my arm) and I was punching the $h** out of this thing. It was NOT stopping.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

...i didn't mean to start arguments/debates...i was just really upset and needed to vent about the stupid owner...i feel bad for the pitbull that he doesn't have an owner who loves him enough to raise him properly.

and we are NEVER going to a dog park again. we don't really have classes nearby, and no one ever wants to do doggy play dates that i've met at the park....but we'll figure something out.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I can't believe you are calm enough to even write this. Hopefully the owner of the pitbull will not be returning. We also had repeated incidents of this one GSD at the dog park that was very aggressive with ours and a few other dogs. Animal Control said there is not much they can do but ask the irresponsible owner to leave.

At least we live in a neighborhood where my dog has a few friends so we don't need to go to the dog park anymore, sounds like you are not so lucky.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

totally know what you mean about animal control....they're the same way here. and i mean it's not the dogs fault(at least thats my opnion). the owner is the one who raised him that way and the owner who brought him there knowing he's not good with dogs/people. all they can do is ask the owner to leave.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

LissG said:


> ...i didn't mean to start arguments/debates...i was just really upset and needed to vent about the stupid owner...i feel bad for the pitbull that he doesn't have an owner who loves him enough to raise him properly.
> 
> and we are NEVER going to a dog park again. we don't really have classes nearby, and no one ever wants to do doggy play dates that i've met at the park....but we'll figure something out.


Yeah, I have never gone to a dog park, never will. Some people have great experiences, your story scares the heck out of me. I am in classes so my boy gets esposure that way but it's not playing, just being around other dogs and working. 

My neighbor has a well mannered lab that's a few months older than my boy and we go on walks often together. It has been great for all of us. Maybe this is an option?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Unfortunately for that dog, he will end up paying the price for his owner's irresponsibility


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm glad you and Wolf are ok. That sounds really scary. I can imagen you where in shock that actually just happened. I see why you just wanted to get the heck out of there. That's why I don't go to dog parks with my dogs. To many horror stories......... After Wolfs bath try and relax too.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have had both good and bad experiences at the dog park. It all depends on the dogs and owners. I am sure this was a really scary experience. I wonder though, if the pit was attacking? My son has a pit and believe me, if he attacks someone, they are not going to be leaving without getting hurt. That said, he does get hyped up fairly easily...starts jumping and snapping. My son ends that asap. If he didn't it could easily turn into a more aggressive situation. Was the pit young? It doesn't sound like a full attack (thankfully) but even if it was excitement the owner should not allow that kind of behavior!


----------



## achampagne (Mar 6, 2012)

As a father of a daughter whom sustained 50 stitches in her face from a dog who the owner that knew that this dog had a propensity to bite. I warn all of you to file a report on any dog the displays this kind of behavior, and no it does not have to bite you to be tagged as an aggressive dog. If it later bites or disfigures a child then the owner will be held responsible, but you have to prove that the owner either new or should have known that dog could do such. I spent 2 yrs battling a dishonest self centered lawyer (dog owner) who new what his dog could do, and I proved it with alot of hard work. This topic should not be taken litely. Don't assume that it will be ok cause the next person may be a child, and the outcome most likely will not be good. Sorry for rambling on but this is a very serious matter, please don't underestimate it.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

You can still report it to the police and AC you know? Just to have it one file I would. I'm glad Wolf is okay. I wish more people would report any type of dog attack whether it be small dogs or big breed dogs. Here if a dog attacks another dog its put down. At least that is what happened last time a pit attacked another dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

martemchik said:


> As much as I'm not a fan of these threads because all they do is start dog park bashing (notice how no one ever writes about their great experiences at dog parks), you should've called the police. There is nothing the police can do if a dog attacks another dog, not if a dog attacks a human being. Interesting that people just let these things go...also you've been attacked at this park before, so why keep coming back?


Its a dog park and the police will do nothing but put it on file and never look at again I know this from experience at a dog park here where I live, because my puppy was attacked and I had wounds also from breaking up the fight. When I called they took the information and put it in a file--I think its more of a way for them to keep track of how many dogs are attacked in the park. In my situation I didn't even leave it as an option if the other owner would pay for my dogs vet expenses or not. I politely got phone numbers from people that were there and mailed all bills to the other people. I had no issues getting the money and I don't know if that dog ever went back to the dog bark--I recommended that she finds alternate exercise options.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Why didn't you call the cops? A dog attacking a person is very very serious. Glad there's no real physical damage, but if this dog really attacked you, you should of immediatly called the cops.

And nobody that witnessed this called the cops either?


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

cause i'm young and dumb lol i've never had anything like this happen i was so upset, in shock and crying all over the place i was just soooo thankful my dog was ok, all i wanted to do was get out of there, go home and take a shower to get the dirt/slober off me and bathe my boy to get the dirt/slober off him. there wasn't anyone around-this dog park isn't like a cleared out field. it's a HUGE (acres and acres) park of fenced in woods with trails. it wasn't crowded anyway, i had tried to walk away and get out of there and head for the exit and we were hauling ass so we got further and further from people. the exits are few and far in between... the only one around was the pitbull owner who didn't do anything at all. the guy who came around the bend and grabbed the dog asked if i was ok, if wolf was ok, if i was ok to drive, if i wanted him to call anyone, if i wanted him to call the cops. i just told him no all i wanted to do was go home, he said i should really call the cops, but like i said, they really don't do anything in NJ they can only ask the guy to leave. as i was getting wolf he got on his cell, he probably called the cops. i've been around alot of aggressive dogs before, i've dealt with troubled dogs before, i'm not a doggy expert but i know this dog was NOT playing. there's a huge difference between playing rough and trying to rip my face off. wolf has played with pits before-and i know the excited snapping jumping thing they do. but their body language still says hey lets play...not this one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm glad there was a caring person there to help you. So many people won't get involved anymore.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Glad you are ok! and I'm sorry to hear you won't be going back. I know that dog parks are hit and miss and it's unfortunate when irresponsible owners bring their aggressive dog to the park.. and what's even worse is they don't do anything when their dog does get aggressive. It's one thing to have it happen and having him try calling his dog off, rushing over there to grab him and rip him off. Sadly things do happen, and sometimes you can't predict it. But to sit there and do NOTHING is what really appalls me. Then act like nothing happened after your dog was ripped off someone by someone else. Just infuriates me.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

ShatteringGlass said:


> Why didn't you call the cops? A dog attacking a person is very very serious. Glad there's no real physical damage, but if this dog really attacked you, you should of immediatly called the cops.
> 
> And nobody that witnessed this called the cops either?


Yesterday I saw a case in wicked attractions where an old lady was shoved into the trunk of a car. So many people witnessed that old lady in there and didn't do anything about it. The lady was killed and later found in a river. 

In the end they said that this case was the reason Texas introduced a new law that if you witness a crime and don't do anything about it, you'll be criminally charged yourself. 

People are bystanders. They watch but don't want to get involved because they fear repercussions. Thank your system that it is suing everything and everybody.
It's just like with first aid. Once you start, you can't stop, if you do stop, it's abandonment and you can get charged. So people don't give first aid.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Have you called animal control today?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

How are you today? My daughter was bit last year by a dog. It spit her bottom lip right in half and tore the top too. We had to have plastic surgern fix it 12 stitches. It was a horrible experience. Thank God for Children's Hospital Dallas and the doctors there. Now you can't even tell. The hospital reported this to the police and animal control. They did a investigation which was very thero IMO. They police and AC might surprise you. I think you feel alot better reporting it. You'd hate to see this happen to some else. Who knows he could have lies about his dog not being up to date on his shots???


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Yesterday I saw a case in wicked attractions where an old lady was shoved into the trunk of a car. So many people witnessed that old lady in there and didn't do anything about it. The lady was killed and later found in a river.
> 
> In the end they said that this case was the reason Texas introduced a new law that if you witness a crime and don't do anything about it, you'll be criminally charged yourself.
> 
> ...


I WAS WATCHING THAT TOO!!! I could NOT believe how many people saw that woman in the trunk and did NOTHING!!!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

LissG said:


> I WAS WATCHING THAT TOO!!! I could NOT believe how many people saw that woman in the trunk and did NOTHING!!!


You got attacked by a human aggressive dog and didn't report or call anyone, so I'm surprised that you are surprised by the lack of action of others.

I don't want to sound like a jerk, but I find it really strange that people who say they had a horrendous experience at the hands of a dog trying to rip their face off (your words), have the time and patience to get on the computer, type out their story and follow their thread with responses, but NOT to get the authorities involved.

I don't take the excuse that because it was a dog park, they can't do anything about a pit bull trying to maul a person. A dog on dog fight I can see maybe just being able to do the bare minimum, but not a dog that knocks a person down and goes for the face like you say.

I really hope this dog doesn't attack another person or child and there is serious injury. I know if I didn't report this dog I would feel really horrible that I didn't do all I could to maybe prevent it in some way by alerting the authorities of a vicious dog.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I am a bit taken aback by how some are trying to downplay your experience. You are not young and dumb, you just got caught offguard and were scared. It sounds like it was frightening ! Sorry you had to go thru that! I'm very glad you and your dog are ok. 

You may want to check into the dog park rules. Our rules don't allow offleash pitbulls. They also don't allow any "aggressive" dogs. Granted, that is a very "loose" definition, but point being, if a dog is behaving aggressively towards others, it violates the rules and the dog has to leave. Our local police must enforce those rules. (I did some research after a pit encounter one day. Actually more than once with the same dog. I DID get the man's vehicle and plate number and although we don't go to the park these days, if I want to go and that vehicle is there and the dog offleash as it always is, I will call the police. No hesitation and no guilt.) 



llombardo said:


> Its a dog park and the police will do nothing but put it on file and never look at again.....


Not necessarily. At the absolute least, it will be on file and when/if this dog hurts someone else down the line, the owner will not be able to claim the dog has "always been such a sweetheart." 



ShatteringGlass said:


> You got attacked by a human aggressive dog and didn't report or call anyone, so I'm surprised that you are surprised by the lack of action of others.
> 
> I don't want to sound like a jerk, but I find it really strange that people who say they had a horrendous experience at the hands of a dog trying to rip their face off (your words), have the time and patience to get on the computer, type out their story and follow their thread with responses, but NOT to get the authorities involved.
> 
> ...


Kinda harsh. I'm sure the OP is in shock. A really scary experience takes a little time to process. 

OP, I think you should file a report. Do you know the owner, what they drive or anything? Any way to find out? 

Hope you're feeling better today. :hug:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

LissG said:


> I took Wolf to the dog park just a little bit ago. ..............Well a pitbull came along and started getting aggressive with both of them. ..................... The pit went to lundge at my dog, I shoved Wolf out of the way. The pit then came after me, jumped at me, knocked me ont he ground and trying to eat my face. *Wolf ripped the pit off me and they were tumbling.* I shoved the pit HARD away from Wolf, it fell, *I grabbed Wolf and started hustling for the exit*. This whole time I'ms SCREAMING "GET YOUR DOG!! GET YOUR edit DOG!!!!" the owner did NOTHING. *The pit went for ME again, knocked me back on the ground, had my hoodie sleeve in his mouth (thank God it wasn't my arm) and I was punching the edit out of this thing. It was NOT stopping.* I could *feel my dog trying to get the dog from behind* but *I kept kicking him away* because I didn't want him to get hurt-and *we all know the shepherd would get blamed if the cops came. *This *lasted way too long* for me-the owner did nothing. Finally the husky-shepherd owner saw what was happening, ran over, *grabbed the pit HARD by its neck* and dragged it away, giving it to the owner. The owner didn't leash the dog, didn't apologize, nothing. He just said in a nice calm tone to his dog "that wasn't very nice, sheeba." I was still sitting on the ground in shock, Wolf ran to me and was kissing me all over. I busted out into tears. *He's ok-only a few scratches, no real punctures. He's dirty from the pitbull slober and dirt.* I have the pitbulls slober ALL OVER me too. I should've flipped out on the guy and called the cops but I was just crying my eyes out, and I was just thankful Wolf was ok.................


 
Wow, what a battle!

And all you and your poor dog got was some pit bull slobber and a scratch - and that from what sounds like a real battle with a pit bull!

Wonder how the pittie who was attacking so hard avoided actually biting either you or your dog or the other guy during the entire attack? You must have been extremly lucky!

And that other guy - guess he doesn't know how lucky he was by grabbing a pit bull HARD in the middle of a vicisious battle and not getting bit at all!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL shattering glass-not even gonna go there. it doesn't really matter to me if people approve of my actions. i can't change the past and everyone handles stress/shock/situations differently. i don't exactly prep myself for these things cause you never think it's going to happen. sorry my response wasn't up to your standards :shrug:


chelle (and everyone else) i do appreciate the support and kind words. definitely doing better today. i spoke with a policeman friend of mine about the incident and he said he'd look into it for me. he said there have been a couple reports of a man with an aggressive pit that matches my description to a T at that park. it is a public park, there are no rules about what breeds can/can't be there, and the dogs are allowed to be off leash as much as they want. BUT there is nothing they can really do unless the pit actually bites. yes i know it sucks, but hey it's nj everything sucks here. 

some good news though! my sister in law is going to be adopting a dog from a shelter soon, so wolf will have a cousin to play with :wild:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

LissG said:


> LOL shattering glass-not even gonna go there. it doesn't really matter to me if people approve of my actions. i can't change the past and everyone handles stress/shock/situations differently. i don't exactly prep myself for these things cause you never think it's going to happen. sorry my response wasn't up to your standards :shrug:
> 
> 
> chelle (and everyone else) i do appreciate the support and kind words. definitely doing better today. i spoke with a policeman friend of mine about the incident and he said he'd look into it for me. he said there have been a couple reports of a man with an aggressive pit that matches my description to a T at that park. it is a public park, there are no rules about what breeds can/can't be there, and the dogs are allowed to be off leash as much as they want. BUT there is nothing they *can really do unless the pit actually bites*. yes i know it sucks, but hey it's nj everything sucks here.


 
So during that terrible attack by the pit bull, the pit bull never bit either you or your dog, is that right?

Just got a lot of slobber on both of you?


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL! sorry my experience wasn't violent enough for you


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

LissG said:


> LOL! sorry my experience wasn't violent enough for you


 
Why are you sorry? and LOL?

When you described the attack by the pit bull in the dog park initially, it sure sounded like an attack by another nasty PA and DA pit bull.

Just am glad that all you and your dog suffered was a scratch and some "pit bull slobber".

And also glad that both you and the other guy were able to punch and grab (HARD) that nasty pit bull, and your 10 mo puppy was able to "get him off you"; and that you were all able to drive him off you and your dog with no injuries to anyone. That is most unusual (from what I hear about pit bulls) that all three of you were fighting with an attacking pit bull and no one suffered even one bite. Very fortunate!

Great and very lucky for all of you.

That is truly great!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

codmaster said:


> Why are you sorry? and LOL?
> 
> When you described the attack by the pit bull in the dog park initially, it sure sounded like an attack by another nasty PA and DA pit bull.
> 
> ...


Your sarcasm and attack of the OP is absolutely uncalled for.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

chelle said:


> Your sarcasm and attack of the OP is absolutely uncalled for.


Easy chele,

Not an attack at all.

Wouldn't you agree that after such an attack that the OP described in her original post about an aggressive pit bulol that attacked both her puppy and her own self such that she needed another guy to come over and save her by grabbing the pit bull's collar HARD and pulling the pit off - it was trully remarkable that the only injury that was suffered by the guy, the OP and her puppy was a scratch and some pitbull drool on them?

Is that what you would expect from a pit bull attack on a person, her puppy and a bystander? Not me, I would expect people and dog to be heading to the ER and the vets office for sure! Especially from such a sustained attack (my reading of her original post!) such as was described.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Easy chele,
> 
> Not an attack at all.
> 
> ...


I was a tad skeptical about the original post also..just saying..


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

ksotto333 said:


> I was a tad skeptical about the original post also..just saying..


Same here...To me, an "attack" would have resulted in some type of injury. It sounds to me like this dog was just over enthusiastic about something and out of control, with no help from its owner. Not necessarily an aggressive attack..


----------



## achampagne (Mar 6, 2012)

Over zealous one day, mauled the next. "oh but he has never hurt anyone before" what a crock. At what point due you people stop thinking that one thing leads to another and understand that this needs to be about the owner not the dog. I'll agree that the dog was not a threat that day to the point of euthanasia, but he can very easily get to that point if allowed to continue this type of behavior. The op was scared and that's enough to warrant some type of action due to the owners disrespect for the op.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

achampagne said:


> Over zealous one day, mauled the next. "oh but he has never hurt anyone before" what a crock. At what point due you people stop thinking that one thing leads to another and understand that this needs to be about the owner not the dog. I'll agree that the dog was not a threat that day to the point of euthanasia, but he can very easily get to that point if allowed to continue this type of behavior. The op was scared and that's enough to warrant some type of action due to the owners disrespect for the op.


Exactly why authorities should have been called if the OP was indeed "attacked"..


----------



## SkyeGSD (Apr 7, 2001)

This is one of my MAJOR pet peeves, this is also why I do not go to dog parks. Regardless, it sounds like the owner had zero control over his dog, and it shouldn't have escalated to the point that it did. Don't bring your dog to an off-leash area if it does not have a recall... I love the concept of an off-leash area, but unfortunately there are too many irresponsible owners out there to keep it safe, making the risk is too high for my liking. 

While taking my guys out for a walk this evening, we also encountered a dog off-leash, and of course zero recall (This wasn't an off-leash area either)... The dog attempted to go after my GSD. I was lucky that it didn't escalate into a dog fight, but it easily could have. Now I also have a 5lb toy fox terrier, the consequences of a dog bite are much more severe on a dog his size, than it would be on my GSD. And that scares me. I am sick of irresponsible dog owners putting others at risk. It seems you aren't safe to walk anywhere these days...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Although this wasn't attack, it should NOT have been allowed to escalate to the point that it did. 

If a person is afraid of a dog, or the dog's actions, the dog should be called away from the person - period. If she was stumbling around, trying to keep the pit away from her pup, frantically trying to get away, that should be like a siren going off that she wasn't comfortable with the dog and/or what he was doing.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

WHO are we to determine via the internet that it was or wasn't an attack. We were not there! 

In my personal opinion it's extremely rude and holier than thou to say "Oh this wasn't a real attack because she wasn't hurt."

Seriously? Are we going to downplay what happened without even having been there? SHE WAS EXTREMELY LUCKY! 

Does somebody have to die or land in the hospital first so it's a "worthy attack"???!!!???

I'm flabbergasted by some of the responses here and can only shake with my head.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

codmaster said:


> Easy chele,
> 
> Not an attack at all.
> 
> ...


I really can't speak about an aggressive pit bulol, as I've never heard of that particular breed. 

The OP described an experience that was frightening to her. Put her on the ground and scared her for her and her dog's welfare. 

No, I don't think it was a pitbull "attack," as that would've ended far worse... but that's not the point. Something occurred that was truly stressful and scary to the OP and that is not something to make fun of nor to be sarcastic about. The owner was not at all concerned and allowed this to continue. The pit was clearly pretty amped up -- not in attack mode per se -- but amped up, and the owner had an obligation to deal with his dog. He didn't. He ignored it all.

Nothing funny about that. At all.

It takes little to go from "amped up" to attack. 

The OP had a bad experience and to downplay that with sarcasm is just wrong. She doesn't have some kind of agenda against pits, she just had a frightening experience with one, and you have no place to come in and be sarcastic and nasty and try to discount what she went through. Your "humor" is not appreciated. It actually makes you appear to have an agenda on the opposite side. A couple of you, actually. If it weren't a pit, I seriously doubt you'd be telling the OP she is overreacting, or that since she doesn't have a bite to prove anything, it wasn't a big deal.

It was a big deal to her and she came here to post about a scary experience and I can't believe with the attitudes she's being met with.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Why are you sorry? and LOL?
> 
> When you described the attack by the pit bull in the dog park initially, it sure sounded like an attack by another nasty PA and DA pit bull.
> 
> ...





chelle said:


> Nothing funny about that. At all.
> 
> 
> The OP had a bad experience and to downplay that with sarcasm is just wrong. She doesn't have some kind of agenda against pits, she just had a frightening experience with one, and you have no place to come in and be sarcastic and nasty and try to discount what she went through. Your "humor" is not appreciated. *It actually makes you appear to have an agenda on the opposite side.* A couple of you, actually. If it weren't a pit, I seriously doubt you'd be telling the OP she is overreacting, or that since she doesn't have a bite to prove anything, it wasn't a big deal.
> ...


Chelle, Say it ain't so!


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree it wasn't a vicious attack - but nonetheless it was very scary for LisaG. It's difficult to judge sometimes - some dogs are just way to enthusiastic. 

I think Lisa did the right thing by getting out of there, venting on here and trying to forget it. 

I think advising her to report it to the the cops was an overreaction. The poor dog could end up on death row. But owners like the one Lisa encountered are selfish and infuriating. The number of times we have had our reactive dog pounced on by untrained, friendly dogs makes me so mad.

There really ought to be wardens who can ban owners like this. Other dog owners and their dogs, shouldn't have to put up with feeling scared.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

jakes mom said:


> I think advising her to report it to the the cops was an overreaction. The poor dog could end up on death row.


 
She was being advised to report it to the cops because in her words the dog was trying to "rip her face off". The reason everyone is suspicious of how serious this attack was is because I think most people WOULD immediatly notify the authorities of such a dangerous animal.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

ShatteringGlass said:


> She was being advised to report it to the cops because in her words the dog was trying to "rip her face off". The reason everyone is suspicious of how serious this attack was is because I think most people WOULD immediatly notify the authorities of such a dangerous animal.


Not everybody does report attacks, robbery, mobbing, stalking or rape. People react different to stress and a lot of people don't report stuff. Just because she didn't report it, doesn't make it a lie. 

Even when people get bit by a dog, how many bites go unreported? How many times do we hope and even pray for somebody on this forum, whose dog lashed out and bit somebody, that the person does not report it and that the "Poor Dog" is not put to sleep. 

This was a matter of SECONDS. This did not go on for 5-10 minutes. It sounds like it but stuff like that is a matter of seconds and she was very lucky that it was just her hoodie and not her arms or face. So stop incriminating the victim!


----------



## achampagne (Mar 6, 2012)

When my daughter was mauled there were signs just like this that should have been reported. If it weren't for our determination to seek the truth this dog and owner would have gotten away with it. The fact is a lot of people down play such an event and when the unthinkable happens its to late for hind sight. Just Google some of these stories and most would aggree that we must be proactive in confronting these owners before our children get disfigured. If this dog had happened to do this to a child would you take it litely? Most of us know how dogs associate size with dominance. I don't wish this dog any harm, but the owner, he would get more than a bad look from me. Glad to see most are in support of the op, even if it was reported to be worse than some think. I feel for her because either way she was scared to death and she deserved better. Just please don't bash the op.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> WHO are we to determine via the internet that it was or wasn't an attack. We were not there!
> 
> In my personal opinion it's extremely rude and holier than thou to say "Oh this wasn't a real attack because she wasn't hurt."
> 
> ...


This is the internet, and not everything can be taken at face value. People (not necessarily this OP) can say anything whether it happened or not. Someone could write about dog parks and pitbulls in one thread to see what kind of reaction the thread receives. I am not saying she did not have an issue with a dog at the park. I'm just saying a grain of salt when reading things on the internet is not a bad idea.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> Not everybody does report attacks, robbery, mobbing, stalking or rape. People react different to stress and a lot of people don't report stuff. Just because she didn't report it, doesn't make it a lie.
> 
> Even when people get bit by a dog, how many bites go unreported? How many times do we hope and even pray for somebody on this forum, whose dog lashed out and bit somebody, that the person does not report it and that the "Poor Dog" is not put to sleep.
> 
> This was a matter of SECONDS. This did not go on for 5-10 minutes. It sounds like it but stuff like that is a matter of seconds and she was very lucky that it was just her hoodie and not her arms or face. So stop incriminating the victim!


I'm not incriminating anyone. I just think if this dog was as nasty as she said, she SHOULD REPORT IT. I've never told someone not to report a dog bite. Dog bites should be reported if there is injury and it was unprovoked. Sorry if I'm one of those people who thinks a humans safety is more important than a dog being labeled a dangerous dog by the local government. A dog attacking you and not even injuring you in anyway other than getting "slober" on you is not the same as rape, please don't try to use it in some kind of comparison to this situation.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I really feel for LissG. Thank goodness she wasn't hurt, and there's no denying that it was very scary. If her dog had reacted differently it could have been a whole different story. 

We've all come across owners like the one she encounted. How can you deal with them - bearing in mind there were no injuries, and if your Police are anything like in the UK it wouldn't even have been logged.

There is one big difference over here though. Just the fact that the dog was a pitbull would be enough for him to be pts - they are illegal over here.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe we can all take it back a notch 

Regardless of whether or not it was an attack (and for the record, I don't think it was a full-on attack or even moderately PA one - if the dog wanted to seriously injure the person or the puppy he could have easily done so) the OP was put in an uncomfortable situation because the other owner did not have the decency or control to call his dog off. 

A lot of times we see this in dog parks - two males do the whole chest-thumping growling snarling I'm the boss around here song and dance and before you know it the description was that "one dog viciously attacked another". 

So, personally, I'm just glad you and your dog are OK and I hope you can find ways to enjoy some off-leash time with your dog while avoiding situations such as this.

If you have no place to go but the dog run maybe try:
1. Going during off-hours when people are at work or later at night when the 6pm group has left
2. Setting up play-dates with dogs you know at times you know the park will be relatively empty
3. MOST IMPORTANT - use common sense. If you feel uncomfortable with the dogs in the park, don't go to the park (I know you didn't expect this to happen, and had no way of knowing, I'm just speaking in generalities).

So, glad you and your dog are OK and unharmed. 

On a side note, I would have helped you out if I was there  the indifference of bystanders in the US (and I only have one other country as a point of reference so I may be biased) is a big pet-peeve of mine


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

ShatteringGlass said:


> ... The reason *everyone is suspicious* of how serious this attack was is because I think most people WOULD immediatly notify the authorities of such a dangerous animal.


Don't count me in on the "everyone!"

I'm not suspicious in the slightest.



ksotto333 said:


> This is the internet, and not everything can be taken at face value. People (not necessarily this OP) can say anything whether it happened or not. *Someone could write about dog parks and pitbulls in one thread to see what kind of reaction the thread receives.* I am not saying she did not have an issue with a dog at the park. I'm just saying a grain of salt when reading things on the internet is not a bad idea.


I made a thread myself about what is bolded above when I had an issue at the dog park with a pitbull. I was looking for advice because I wanted to go to the dog park but the dog was a threat. It wasn't about "seeing the reactions I could get." It was more about seeing the *advice* I could get.

She came here to vent and unfortunately encountered some people who wanted to downplay the thing, to question her and basically call her a liar. I don't know why that surprises me, but it does. 

Anyway, OP, I hope you have other places to go to socialize and have room to run. Those places aren't easy to come by, are they? We quit going to the dog park after a pit incident and went to a huge soccer park instead. (Unforunately it is full of deer poop and I'm suspicious he got coccidia there, but anyway,,)


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

chelle said:


> Anyway, OP, I hope you have other places to go to socialize and have room to run. Those places aren't easy to come by, are they? We quit going to the dog park after a pit incident and went to a huge soccer park instead. (Unforunately it is full of deer poop and I'm suspicious he got coccidia there, but anyway,,)


There is another thread on here that got closed because of the "P" word and it was not people aggression. That thread heated up because somebody queried why dog lovers leash up their dogs and leave the dog park when somebody brings a pit bull in. 

OP, keep taking your dog to the dog park if you both enjoy it. Just learn from your experience, if there is a pit in there, don't go in, stay out. If somebody brings a pit in, get out. Don't be shy, don't feel uncomfortable, don't worry about hurting somebody's feelings. It is your job to keep your dog safe, not worry about being politically correct. History need not repeat itself.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

My pet peeve is when you share a story or experience (either online or in person) and someone tries to find holes or inconstistancies in your story (even if its a big reach, like saying you would be too traumitized to relay said story) to show you aren't being truthfull. I am an honest person so my mind doesnt even go there when hearing or reading a personal story. Maybe its naive but I guess since I dont tell tall tails I never suspect other people of it. The thing is, people like myself who aren't as experienced with GSDs come here not to see people debate the veracity if a story but instead to learn and gain advice. Whether or not a post happened exactly as described is often irrevelent anyway, since soneone could have an experience like the one described and this why I so appreciate constructive, informative responses from the more senior members.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

chelle said:


> I really can't speak about an aggressive pit bulol, as I've never heard of that particular breed.
> 
> The OP described an experience that was frightening to her. Put her on the ground and scared her for her and her dog's welfare.
> 
> ...


 
You are right! - and it is exactly what has happened to many owners of GSD's (I am one of them) from people who think they are under "attack" when the dog comes toward them. Many times simply because it's a "Police Dog".

Could be that contributed to the reaction to a dog that, at least from what I read, was definetly not attacking.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

my story is true and it doesn't matter to me if people on here think i'm lying about it because i don't have blood on me and i didn't report it. people react differently to situations. some have commented on my pup being protective of me...if only you saw him on an everyday basis lol he is big for his age and very very very protective of me. he's always been that way since day 1. i'm not against pitbulls, in fact i was just about to adopt a pit puppy my mom rescued only a few days ago but didn't because someone else did. maybe i didn't give a detailed enough play by play for some of you to think it was an attack...but my dog plays with pits alot at the dog park, i have no fear of pits or any particular breed. i do fear stupid owners though lol. when a pit bites they clamp down and sometimes dont let go. he clamped down and got my hoodi-i'm a size medium and the hoodie was a mans 2x so there's *alot* of extra material there he got and didnt let go. it wasn't like a "oooh let me grab this sleeve and play tug" kind of thing. there's a huge difference. i didn't want to spark a debate over wether i'm lying or not. i really just wanted to vent. i was upset and wanted to talk about it and my husband, mom, and friends were all at work and obviously weren't gonna leave and fly home (before everyone goes "WAIT WHY DIDNT SHE CALL HER HUSBAND!? SHES LYING!!!") i did call my husband but he didn't have reception so it went to voicemail. he called me back asap. anyway-my point is-i don't understand why some of you have to constantly nit pick all the time on this forum at people instead of just 1-being constructive or 2-just not post anything. if you don't have anything nice to say-don't say it at all.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LissG said:


> my story is true and it doesn't matter to me if people on here think i'm lying about it because i don't have blood on me and i didn't report it. people react differently to situations. some have commented on my pup being protective of me...if only you saw him on an everyday basis lol he is big for his age and very very very protective of me. he's always been that way since day 1. i'm not against pitbulls, in fact i was just about to adopt a pit puppy my mom rescued only a few days ago but didn't because someone else did. maybe i didn't give a detailed enough play by play for some of you to think it was an attack...but my dog plays with pits alot at the dog park, i have no fear of pits or any particular breed. i do fear stupid owners though lol. when a pit bites they clamp down and sometimes dont let go. he clamped down and got my hoodi-i'm a size medium and the hoodie was a mans 2x so there's *alot* of extra material there he got and didnt let go. it wasn't like a "oooh let me grab this sleeve and play tug" kind of thing. there's a huge difference. i didn't want to spark a debate over wether i'm lying or not. i really just wanted to vent. i was upset and wanted to talk about it and my husband, mom, and friends were all at work and obviously weren't gonna leave and fly home (before everyone goes "WAIT WHY DIDNT SHE CALL HER HUSBAND!? SHES LYING!!!") i did call my husband but he didn't have reception so it went to voicemail. he called me back asap. anyway-my point is-i don't understand why some of you have to constantly nit pick all the time on this forum at people instead of just 1-being constructive or 2-just not post anything. if you don't have anything nice to say-don't say it at all.



I believe you and I also believe luck was on your side that day When my dog was attacked by a Rott, he suffered injuries(they would have been worse) but I was holding that dogs mouth open so it couldn't bite down and I didn't have any injuries.....and I was face to face with this dog w/hands in its mouth. My initial call was not to the police, it was to the vet..I didn't get it put on file until about 3 days after, it was to much to take in and I had to take care of my dog and my sore body. I don't have anything against Rotts or any other breeds because of this...you are right its the owners that are the problems. Don't worry about what people have said, you know what happened, you did what you thought was best at the time, and consider yourself lucky it wasn't worse


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

LissG said:


> my story is true and it doesn't matter to me if people on here think i'm lying about it because i don't have blood on me and i didn't report it. people react differently to situations. some have commented on my pup being protective of me...if only you saw him on an everyday basis lol he is big for his age and very very very protective of me. he's always been that way since day 1. i'm not against pitbulls, in fact i was just about to adopt a pit puppy my mom rescued only a few days ago but didn't because someone else did. maybe i didn't give a detailed enough play by play for some of you to think it was an attack...but my dog plays with pits alot at the dog park, i have no fear of pits or any particular breed. i do fear stupid owners though lol. when a pit bites they clamp down and sometimes dont let go. he clamped down and got my hoodi-i'm a size medium and the hoodie was a mans 2x so there's *alot* of extra material there he got and didnt let go. it wasn't like a "oooh let me grab this sleeve and play tug" kind of thing. there's a huge difference. i didn't want to spark a debate over wether i'm lying or not. i really just wanted to vent. i was upset and wanted to talk about it and my husband, mom, and friends were all at work and obviously weren't gonna leave and fly home (before everyone goes "WAIT WHY DIDNT SHE CALL HER HUSBAND!? SHES LYING!!!") i did call my husband but he didn't have reception so it went to voicemail. he called me back asap. anyway-my point is-i don't understand why some of you have to constantly nit pick all the time on this forum at people instead of just 1-being constructive or 2-just not post anything. if you don't have anything nice to say-don't say it at all.


hey liss,

don't take everything so personal. I don't think anyone actually said that you were lying - I know that I never accused you of lying. 

It was just a remarkable tale that you posted.

I, for example, just thought it was an incredible tale about being attacked by a viscious pit bull and having the pit latch on to both you and your puppy and never actually leave a tooth mark on either of you (just some pittie "slobber"). And then to have you tell us that another guy actually grabbed the pit away from you (after the pit "latched" on to your sweater?) by grabbing the pit HARD by the collar - that was remarkable wouldn't you agree?

I would have thought that grabbing any big dog in the middle of a real dog fight would almost certainly result in the dog turning and grabbing the person hanging on to it's collar! I wouldn't do it even with my own dog! I know that I would get bitten very badly by grabbing his collar in the middle of a dog fight.

I also hope that you didn't hurt your own puppy by kicking him to get him off of the pit and get him back behind you so he didn't get hurt; did you? When your puppy bit the pit to get him off of you - he didn't leave any bite marks on the pit, did he?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think anyone is calling you a liar. I think they are questioning whether your view of the events was skewed by fear and maybe the pit wasn't trying to harm you. The dog's owner is an idiot and should have come got his dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

codmaster said:


> hey liss,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be to quick to say this, I had a dog that went for a kid that was teasing him by the gate(he had enough and busted through the gate), he was on top of her and sounded like he was killing her. When I got there I got him off her and to my amazement, she had a bruise on her arm(probably caused by him knocking her down) but she had no bite marks or even a tear in her her jacket. When my dog was attacked, I held open a strange Rotts mouth and that dog never once turned his attention to me, even when he released my puppy he could have tore my face off, but that dog went into a very calm state quickly--like nothing happened....So yes I believe every part of the "tale" she told.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Everyone handles stress differently. Look at the poster who's dog got attacked by the Great Dane. A guy actually got bit by the dog and didn't call AC or the police, he just let it go. It happened before the incident with her dog. Everyone flamed her too and the breed fanatics came out of the woodwork, defending Great Danes. Some even questioned her if the dog was going after her kid or her dog. She was convinced that the dog was after her kid. People even flamed her for allowing her kid to be a few feet out in front of her for walking.

Truth is, everytime someone posts an incident like this, the OP gets flamed. It's all fine and dandy if it doesn't happen to you. Lord knows if it did, would you really handle it differently?

I was attacked on a bike path by a couple who saw me walking with my dogs from over 100 yards away, and let their dog off the leash and it came charging at me. The dog didn't look friendly, and neither did the owners. By the dog's body language as it got 20 ft from me, I knew something bad was about to happen. They had the dog on leash until they saw me and my dogs. I had time to react so I forced my boy to the ground by his head halter and stepped on the leash to keep control of him and I took the brunt of the attack. The dog latched onto my arm and started flinging me around by my left arm, pulling me forward, trying to knock me down. He never ONCE jumped at me, he just grabbed hold and started trying to drag me forward, as he was pulling backwards. He was flinging his head from side to side like a dog who got a hold of a rabbit, attempting to death shake it. His canines were firmly embedded in my arm and the blood was flowing. Bloody feathers were flying from my goose down jacket. It looked like a mauling. The only thing that stopped him is when I took my car key out of my jacket pocked and proceeded to stab him in the face. After 7 stab wounds to his face, he finally released and took off running back to his owners, who were laughing. I followed the back to the car, bleeding, snapped a pic of their license plate number with my cell phone, emailed it to a friend on the State Police, who gave me their address. I bandaged my arm up with the first aid kit i keep in my car, called the local PD, went into the station and filed a report. THEN I went to the hospital for 12 stitches in my arm. 

Amazing how with all that flailing around, I never once lost my footing and never once did my shepherd get free. He tried like heck and was a minute away from chewing through his head halter. It was torn from the force of trying to protect me. He was Freaking out on the ground, biting at my foot, trying to get me off his leash so he could take care of the problem. He was a maniac... Imagine how SOMEONE could do all of that while requiring stitches in their arm and being able to stand up straight and demand justice. I was PO'ED and I wanted it dealt with right then and there. The police officer who took the report thought I was in shock and called me an ambulance. Amazing how I can do all that after suffering trauma, right?

Oh and by the way, thankfully I had my rabies series because the dog wasn't UTD on shots. He was quaranteened for 10 days, taken by AC and kenneled at the "pound" because the owners appealed the decision to have the dog removed from the town for being a "Dangerous dog". When they lost that court hearing, they appealed the decision. The appeal was denied. This took 2 1/2 months total from the end of his original quaranteen. I appeared at every hearing and told my story each time to have the judge look at me like some kind of freak for not immediately going to the hospital. They rulled in my favor. 
Because they couldn't find anyone to take the dog out of town, the dog was PTS. The owners were then banned from owning another dog for 5 years because their intention was to start a dog fight. They admitted that in court. Idiots!!
The dog was a 130 lb Bull Mastiff/GSD/Neopolian Mastiff Mix, according to the vet records. He was not neutered either. 

There is a lot more to this experience so this is just direct to point summary. 

Go ahead and flame me for what I did. Go ahead and question if the story is true. It is true as I have the scars to prove it. Happened 3 years ago. 

Like I said, everyone handles stress differently. Some of you would run and hide under a rock after an experience like that, some of you would freeze up and just go to the hospital and not report it. Who's to say what any of you would do, would you have reacted the same way as me? Probably not. 

Why flame the OP. Her interpretation of the situation is based on living through it.
It's not always cut and dry. It's easy to Monday Morning Quarterback when you weren't there.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

*Good grief -what a terrible incident!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Why not let your dog loose so the two of you could have tackled that dog together?

How old was your dog? If he was an adult I would have let him help!

Sounds to me like they should have let the dog live and put the idiot owner to sleep!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

codmaster said:


> *Good grief -what a terrible incident!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Why not let your dog loose so the two of you could have tackled that dog together?
> 
> ...



He was 9. We were smack in the middle of rehabilitating him for serious DA. This was 9 months after he was left on my porch, and a few weeks after I found out he had a bite history. The only thing on my mind was how I needed to protect him and how I couldn't put him in that situation. I did it FOR him. My greyhound was just jumping in the air biting at him but he the dog didn't even feel it. She stopped when she realized it wasn't working. She isn't a protection dog LOL


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

liss, im glad you and your dog are ok. What dog park are you talking about, i live in nj. My brother stopped taking his dog to the dog park in linden, too many rowdy dogs and ignorant owners. glad nobody got hurt. lori


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

codmaster said:


> hey liss,
> 
> don't take everything so personal. I don't think anyone actually said that you were lying - I know that I never accused you of lying.
> 
> ...



Nope. Usually, they don't even recognize you are there. At least the dog fights i dealt with were like that. You could have thrown a chair and they wouldn't have blinked with an eye.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Twice I went for a collar. The first time I was holding both collars while two bitches were trying to eat each other. That time I did not get bitten (while I was holding the collars, I did get nailed in the leg at a different point in a fight between those two).

The second time I put my hand into the mix to grab a collar and got chomped good. 

I don't know what the percentage of getting bit grabbing collars is, but I can guarantee it is not 100%. Pits are supposed to be able to be handled even during fights, by humans.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> Twice I went for a collar. The first time I was holding both collars while two bitches were trying to eat each other. That time I did not get bitten (while I was holding the collars, I did get nailed in the leg at a different point in a fight between those two).
> 
> The second time I put my hand into the mix to grab a collar and got chomped good.
> 
> I don't know what the percentage of getting bit grabbing collars is, but I can guarantee it is not 100%. Pits are supposed to be able to be handled even during fights, by humans.


*Properly bred pits* are supposed to be non HA even during fights is absolutely true, BUT how many of the dogs on the street are bred for that? My uneducated guess would be very few. Plus how about the other dog? 

And if you grab just one collar, you are probably putting that dog (unless he/she is the only aggressor) at a real disadvantage in defending him/herself in the fight.

I was once admonished by a very good, experienced trainer to NEVER stick a hand in a dog fight unless it were life and death to me or my dog! So far that has worked - a stick is much better to use (if handy!).


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Nope. Usually, they don't even recognize you are there. At least the dog fights i dealt with were like that. You could have thrown a chair and they wouldn't have blinked with an eye.


There's a big difference between throwing a chair and grabbing a collar. I agree they might not notice throwing a chair but grabbing the collar they certainly would and would likely think you were another dog jumping in and redirect without thinking. At least that's what happened in the fights that I've dealt with.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is horrible, so glad your both okay.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

LissG said:


> anyway-my point is-i don't understand why some of you have to constantly nit pick all the time on this forum at people instead of just 1-being constructive or 2-just not post anything. if you don't have anything nice to say-don't say it at all.


Other people and myself were being constructive and offered the advice of reporting the incident with the police, but you are the one who doesn't want to, so what other advice can be given?


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

martemchik said:


> (notice how no one ever writes about their great experiences at dog parks)


I did, and got called a bad owner.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/177031-first-trip-dog-park.html

I don't know about the rest of you, but when I got Icon I had to sign a contract. One of the provisions in the contract was the dog would become a "part of our family". To me that was literal in that his life would not be lived at the end of a chain in the back yard. I have said it before - my dog has a very good life - it could be better, but whose couldn't. Same for my two girls. 

I hate to compare my kids to a German Shepherd, but I will. I raise them all with the very best intentions. I will not put them in harm's way, but at the same time I do not shelter them. Things are going to happen. Icon will be exposed to unruly dogs just as my girl's will be exposed to unruly kids. That doesn't mean he will never go to a dog park or they will never go to school. I can prepare them both to the best of my ability to face the many things they may experience out there, but I cannot eliminate the fact they are out there.

When these things come up I will step in. I have with my girl's. I have not had to with Icon yet. When a boy that sat behind my oldest was pulling her hair I went to the school and had lunch with her. I made a comment at the table with the boy present (not to him, but in general) that got my message firmly across. No more hair pulling. If I am at the dog park (we have been twice now) and your dog is out of line. Get ready to have a talk with me about it. Right or wrong that is how I react to that type of thing. 

I would never comment the way some have on the OP's "attack". What is very scary to some may not be to others. Interpretation. I can tell you I would have taken my dog to the truck, and immediately went to the other owner, and once again right or wrong been very reactive to the situation that had just taken place. The police would have been called for sure. Maybe to get me before it was all over, but called one way or the other.

Somebody told me way back before I had kids, and I have found it to be true for the most part - "stupid parents raise stupid kids" - substitute parents for dog owners and kids with dogs, and the same rule applies.

LisaG - sorry about your experience.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

LissG said:


> it's a public park. here there's nothing the cops can do other then ask the guy to leave the park, unless i plan on pressing charges. the owner did say he was utd on shots.


This is incorrect. You should have called either Animal Control or the police. Watched what car the owner/dog went to grabbed their plate number and reported it. They can be sited/fined for the attack/bites/damage. And most states once a dog has bitten needs to be quarentined, and after multiple occassions can be removed from the owner and even put to sleep. 

The more reports on the same animal/owner add up and the fines become bigger, harsher like I said above but can also help others in the future to not be attacked, harmed, or dogs even killed bc of an attack. 

Please go to your local PD or AC and report this owner/dog even with just the little info the can request more frequent patrols of the park and be notified of this dog when its there. 

There isnt any excuse that owner should have put their dog away and came to check on you and your dog. I am sorry this happened to you. People call 911, and regular routine lines everyday for dogs barking, roaming, fighting and attacking. Don't think nothing is done bc we need more reports in order to build cases. We need the public to be more aware that these types of calls are important to us as PD/AC officers. 

I am glad you and your dog are ok this time around as it could have ended much worse. Thank goodness the other other dog owner you were playing with finally helped out! Be safe and kiss you pup.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

codmaster said:


> *Properly bred pits* are supposed to be non HA even during fights is absolutely true, BUT how many of the dogs on the street are bred for that? My uneducated guess would be very few. Plus how about the other dog?
> 
> And if you grab just one collar, you are probably putting that dog (unless he/she is the only aggressor) at a real disadvantage in defending him/herself in the fight.
> 
> I was once admonished by a very good, experienced trainer to NEVER stick a hand in a dog fight unless it were life and death to me or my dog! So far that has worked - a stick is much better to use (if handy!).


LOL, the bitten hand teaches best to be sure. It has been years since I have been so stupid, but thanks anyway. As for life and death to me or my dog, when two bitches are going at it, it very well can be, and it certainly will seem like it. There is nothing I have encountered as harrowing as when watching as two dogs I care deeply about are in a serious fight.


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

I would have shot the Pit! get ur carry permit next time this happens put a 230gr slug in its head.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

hps said:


> I would have shot the Pit! get ur carry permit next time this happens put a 230gr slug in its head.


Put the slug in the dog's owner instead, and take care of the real problem.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

hps said:


> I would have shot the Pit! get ur carry permit next time this happens put a 230gr slug in its head.


LOL i wish i could have a permit to carry (i <3 guns)! but you can't in nj


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

chance&reno- if i saw that massive dog running at me i probably would've died on the post from a heart attack!! ...if i didn't, i wouldn't have let my dog fight either. my first instinct is to always protect him first, even if i have to throw myself in front of a bite.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

LissG said:


> chance&reno- if i saw that massive dog running at me i probably would've died on the post from a heart attack!! ...if i didn't, i wouldn't have let my dog fight either. my first instinct is to always protect him first, even if i have to throw myself in front of a bite.


Believe me, I really thought I was a gonner. I really thought I was going to die. If i didn't have such great bladder control, I probably would have peed myself during the initial few seconds. All i could think of was protecting Chance because of his past. I wasn't so much worried about my greyhound, I was more worried about how my dog would be blamed if he killed that dog. He _would have_ killed that dog. I just couldn't allow it to happen. Amazing how things move in slow motion. I have no idea how long he was latched on for because my adrenaline was pumping so hard. I also had no idea what I was going to do if he let go and went for me again. Scary situation but for some reason, I had all my wits about me and was able to think in the heat of the moment.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Chance&Reno said:


> Believe me, I really thought I was a gonner. I really thought I was going to die. If i didn't have such great bladder control, I probably would have peed myself during the initial few seconds. All i could think of was protecting Chance because of his past. I wasn't so much worried about my greyhound, I was more worried about how my dog would be blamed if he killed that dog. He _would have_ killed that dog. I just couldn't allow it to happen. Amazing how things move in slow motion. I have no idea how long he was latched on for because my adrenaline was pumping so hard. I also had no idea what I was going to do if he let go and went for me again. Scary situation but for some reason, I had all my wits about me and was able to think in the heat of the moment.


It's weird that - it's surprising what goes through your head. I remember when Jake attacked our granddaughter. I went to grab his choker to pull him off, but then I suddenly thought 'No, you can't pull, he might bring a chunk of flesh with him' and I stopped myself. 

I must admit the attack you described was just horrendous. Good on you - you're amazing. 

I have nightmares about that same scenario. Just how would I react if a vicious dog attacked my dog - I really don't know.


----------

